# Lincoln Co.Mo.



## showmemoflint (Apr 4, 2013)

Been out a few times checking my honey holes that produce yearly and nothing yet. I really think the temperature is playing more of a role this year. Last year at this time I was finding in my good spots but the trees were further along and so was the season as far as temps and rainfall.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

we should all just give up and hope for a better season next year.. i volunteer as tribute to verify no morels are popping at your honey holes.


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey ShowmeMoflint, I am in Lincoln Co also. I think I know you from the Arrowheadology forum. I found my first axe today and also found two more broken axes, all in the same field. I couldn't believe my luck.

Too early for the shrooms yet I think.


----------



## showmemoflint (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool Darryl, Did you post your pics on the forum


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

No, haven't posted there for quite some time. I don't usually find enough to post.


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh I like the flint and hardstone!!!!!....goes great with a big bag of mushrooms :wink:


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh it's you Danny! Rock on buddy,I know you from FB :wink:


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry to hijack the thread but went out again today and found another axe! Can't believe it! The three yesterday were pooters but this small one is pretty decent, not perfect but way cool in my book. I'll prob post them all up on AH forum.


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice axe Darryl,great find there buddy!!!


----------



## 10pointer (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweet axe!!!

Love it seeing all the AH guys on here. Been finding alot of flint havent posted much over there as far as finds go. That big rain we had has kicked my headhunting into high gear....little more heat and rain and itll be morel time. Havent checked my spots but definitely plan to next week


----------

